# Beautiful & Black: The Ayam Cemani



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Beautiful & Black: The Ayam Cemani



> Our nature as human beings is to want for that which is interesting to us. For some that means wanting to have chickens while for others that means wanting to have specific chickens, rare chickens, exotic chickens. It is much like seeing someone with a fancy pair of shoes and wanting some for yourself; if you see a fancy chicken, you just might want to add one to your flock.
> 
> View attachment 22809
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## SuperCoop (Nov 5, 2013)

Is there any advantage to a pure black chicken other than aesthetic?


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

Only if you believe in folklore it seems. There are breeders in the US but the chickens are expensive, about 5k for a pair.


----------

